# Another LGD Litter arrived today!



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

These pups are a mix - Dad is a Pyrenees....mamma is Polish Tatra/Pyrenees mix with some spanish ranch mastiff behind her (from the Mary Falk / Lovetree line of dogs back East). Her full sister is a gorgeous gray brindle. Anyhow I think that is where all the color is coming from, although dad is a badger Pyr, he does not have this much dark color on him.... ;~) 

We have so far, 3 m, 3 f and possibly one or two left in there coming......grin.....mamma is doing great....all the pups are already sold...going all over, to Canada, Oregon, Nevada, Colorado.

I'll load more pics up on my website tonight...!!!! Yup spring is here!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Lovely!! I met my pyrenees two days ago! It was love at first sight! They are amazing dogs!!! I think I would love to have one on the farm one day!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I love them, I love them, I love them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

They are sooo sweet. I plan to call you soon... have great pyrenees now and have been looking at the pyrenean mastiffs. I see you have both so I am really excited to talk to you.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Great talking to you yesterday. People I talk to from this board are amazing. I have told everyone that I ordered a puppy that wont be ready for a loooong time.
Joanie


----------

